# 6' Dish enough for G17 c-band



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Needing to pickup a 2 channels off of G17-C6 Vertical (digital station with Povervu receivers) and was wondering if a 180cm or 6' antenna would be sufficient. Will not be moving from that orbital slot, North Carolina area.

Any recommendations on good place to buy new dish and anyone selling NPRM mounts for them?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

All depends on the FEC. If they use 3/4 FEC or less, probably will be ok. More FEC, or a DVB-S2 signal, its going to be marginal at best.

check http://www.sadoun.com/ for dishes, etc.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

I know one is Fox Business and it shows fec=5/6

Sadoun is where I was looking and noticed their 8' dish was out of stock.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Think you may have problems with 5/6 on a 6', but then again, it is a strong satellite, and a groundstation uplink, so its possible it will work.

I have bought from these people before, and they had good service:
http://www.****************.com/ws24095-240cm-8-foot-c-band-satellite-dish-bud.htm
replace *'s with galaxy - marketing


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

"Davenlr" said:


> Think you may have problems with 5/6 on a 6', but then again, it is a strong satellite, and a groundstation uplink, so its possible it will work.
> 
> I have bought from these people before, and they had good service:
> http://www.****************.com/ws24095-240cm-8-foot-c-band-satellite-dish-bud.htm
> replace *'s with galaxy - marketing


That looks like the ticket thanks and the mount should be easy to mod it for nprm.

I think its been +12 years since since I last worked with cband. The last dishes we used to do were made by Patriot that had a kit for making it a dual lnb setup for g5/c3. I despised those dishes and the hundreds of fasteners it took to assemble the petals.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 6' foot dish and have no problem with G17. It may be the strongest sat out there.


----------

